

Meet the Swarm Skeletons - VictorDeguise
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MUfYjP78sB4J:https://medium.com/%40Swarm/meet-the-swarm-skeletons-83fb0627f438+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

======
VictorDeguise
Poster took it down after being called out for disparaging comments about
Belgians and his co-founder (and "pretty boys").

